# Flounder Recipe



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

Caught a nice flounder today and am gonna bake or broil tomorrow. Any recipe recommendations on cooking it either way?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Search here for pounda flounda.........it's a Capt. Dave recipe. Wife cooked it sat night. Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

hahndo.. Try the Seach as Brete mentioned. It is one of the better ones I posted... Made it for Good Friday with Crawfeech n Scallops.. and a side of Crawfeechn Scallop cakes..lol

Thanks Brete and the Wifee for making it over the top !!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=315655&highlight=pounda+flounda


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

that looks awesome!! i'am hungry now!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you Captain!!!


----------

